# Ping port



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

kennt jemand die Ports für Ping
Sind 7 und 8 richtig?


----------



## Erpel (1. April 2004)

Laut http://lists.gpick.com/portlist/portlist.htm benutzt ping ICMP 0 und 8.


----------



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

danke
?Icmp ist doch nur Internet Control Massage Protokol und arbeitet auf der Netzwerkschicht im TCP / IP Stack. und kommt doch garnicht bis zu den Ports durch
Verstehe ich auch nicht.

gruß
melfoers


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2004)

ICMP arbeitet auf der gleichen Schicht wie IP und die ICMP Nachrichten werden in IP-Datagramme verpackt.
Das hat mit den Ports die du meinst, also TCP und UDP nicht zu tun, denn ICMP wird bereits eine Layer vorher verarbeitet.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

